# offshore or onshore work wanted



## Tony Dee

hi, my name is Tony, yes i know i will sought out Tont later, i am living in Surin but have been working offshore in UK waters but now that has finished i would like to find work in Asia, offshore or onshore. My skills are rope access, High and Ultra High Pressure Water Jetting all methods, painting and wet and dry blasting also remote vehicle camera survey's of pipe lines, internal, but i also have various other certificates Heli-deck banksman and slinging, rigging and lifting ect ect, so if anyone has any company names or telephone numbers of companys in Asia that would be great.

Thanks

Tony




T


----------



## Stravinsky

Tont dee said:


> hi, my name is Tony, yes i know i will sought out Tont later, i am living in Surin but have been working offshore in UK waters but now that has finished i would like to find work in Asia, offshore or onshore. My skills are rope access, High and Ultra High Pressure Water Jetting all methods, painting and wet and dry blasting also remote vehicle camera survey's of pipe lines, internal, but i also have various other certificates Heli-deck banksman and slinging, rigging and lifting ect ect, so if anyone has any company names or telephone numbers of companys in Asia that would be great.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Tony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T


Welcome to the forums Tont
Hope someone will be along to help soon


BTW, would you like me to change that to Tony dee??


----------



## Tony Dee

*Thanks Stavinsky*



Stravinsky said:


> Welcome to the forums Tont
> Hope someone will be along to help soon
> 
> 
> BTW, would you like me to change that to Tony dee??


Hi,

These forum sites are all new to me in fact computers are new to me, but thanks for the welcome, and yes if you could change tont to Tony that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Jamie76

Tony,

From what I've read and heard, there aren't many offshore or onshore positions available for westerners in Thailand anymore. A lot of Thais have begun to take over many of these positions. That is not to say there aren't jobs, but they are very few and far between. I'm not sure if it is the same in Vietnam.


----------



## Tony Dee

*Thanks Jamie*



Jamie76 said:


> Tony,
> 
> From what I've read and heard, there aren't many offshore or onshore positions available for westerners in Thailand anymore. A lot of Thais have begun to take over many of these positions. That is not to say there aren't jobs, but they are very few and far between. I'm not sure if it is the same in Vietnam.


Jamie, thanks for the quick reply, i was thinking more of Vietnam like you said and Singapore and South Korea or China. Thailand would be great but like you said you would be very lucky, i know Singapore and South Korea is very busy in the yards but which firms i dont know, and i hear there are plenty of Brits are out there.

Thanks


----------

